# insulated food gloves



## pdx210 (Jul 7, 2011)

this has probably been covered but here's my 2 cents! 

I got a pair of  Steven Raichlen Barbecue Insulated Food Gloves these things worked very well for pulling pork and they also will work great for moving large cuts like brisket


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 8, 2011)

I guess we all have our favorites when it comes to gloves.


----------



## pdx210 (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm just tickled for a newby FNG like me it's ground breaking that I don't have to use tongs or meat fork to move large hot cuts of meat anymore.


----------



## meateater (Jul 9, 2011)

Are they all silicone?


----------



## pdx210 (Jul 9, 2011)

It says Food safe, insulated rubber gloves


----------



## meateater (Jul 9, 2011)

PDX210 said:


> It says Food safe, insulated rubber gloves




I googled them, I see what they are now. Should work great.


----------



## big-red59 (Jul 10, 2011)

I just got my new 24x48 offset smoker last week. I had bought a pair of leather welder's gloves which work great for playing with logs in the firebox. But I hadn't found any gloves for the meat. Then, half way into the fourth of July cook, I remembered that I bought a Ronco "set it and forget it" rotisserie with an accessories package a while back at COSTCO. I went into the pantry and sure enough, there sat a pair of blue rubber gloves still in the bag! Don't know who makes em, but they worked great for my butts and ribs.


----------

